# My piano graduation recital



## Ravellian

I thought you all might like to hear this recital, which I just gave yesterday. This recital was one of my requirements for graduation with a bachelor of music in piano performance. Unfortunately I couldn't get a video recording, but I did get a professional audio recording, and here are the files:

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3:
1st movement: http://snd.sc/qrJ0yU
2nd movement: http://snd.sc/nhwXyn
3rd movement: http://snd.sc/oSJ7US

Chopin - Ballade No. 1:
http://snd.sc/qO2gDx

Faure - Barcarolle No. 1:
http://snd.sc/rf52ay

Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 5:
http://snd.sc/qokZEj

The concerto was a lot of fun - my teacher (pretty well known and an excellent pianist, although he's about 78 years old now) played the second piano part. He fell behind me a couple of times and I flubbed a few notes, but it was still great to play.

My solo pieces went very, very well. I received especially nice comments for the Faure Barcarolle. Anyway, enjoy, and feel free to ask questions!


----------



## Rasa

Hmm, I can't acces those tracks.

That's a beefy programme compared to what I'm doing for my Bachelor.


----------



## Ravellian

Okay I shortened the links so they'd fit on the screen... can you see them now?


----------



## hlolli

Scriabin Piano sonata 5, good for Bachelor degree, harder piece than my piano friends are playing in their graduation. I hate perfection and perfectionists this was very talkative performance, else, doesn't matter that much. The recording is very good quality, good job there.


----------



## Rasa

Out of interest, what is a masters recital like, what do people play at your university, Ravellian?


----------



## Ravellian

Rasa said:


> Out of interest, what is a masters recital like, what do people play at your university, Ravellian?


There aren't many masters in music performance at my university Rasa, but of the couple that I have heard, they have both played 3 piano concerti. The last one I heard played Mozart's 21st, the Tchaikovsky and the Khachaturian concerti.


----------



## Aramis

Ballade is the only work I know very well and thus can appreciate or disappreciate interpretation. Some things I would point out are: left hand notes from 1:15 to the thrill and right hand in fragment starting at 1:55 seem to me as played too steady while there should be tension increasing and letting go alternately. Same thing about most of fast passages, they are just played correctly but I can hardly sense any interpretation and greater feeling. And the 5:50-6:20 part. There are no expressive accents or sudden spurts to which I'm used to by great pianists. I know since I play some piano myself that one can have great idea in his mind about how to play but he struggles so much with technical aspects that he eventually fails to fulfill his idea so I'm not saying that you don't know what you're doing, perhaps you just need more experience and master the work in order to produce more expressive rendition. This one is only "okay" for me but I'm extremely demaning when it comes to performances of my favourite works so what I wrote doesn't mean much.


----------



## Rasa

Listened to the Barcarolle. Fauré is a true boss. Nice textures in the sections, especially the second one. Good layering all around.


----------

